# مطلوب مساعدة فى كروت الابواب



## WAEL1H (9 يوليو 2007)

الرجاء من الساده الزملاء مطلوب منى عمل دراسه حول استخدام الكروت الممغنطه لغلق باب جناح داخل الفندق وعندها يتم فصل المكيف والثلاجه والسخان تلقائيا الرجاء المساعدة فى شرح النظام مع ارفاق مخطط او اى كتاب ان امكن وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## WAEL1H (9 يوليو 2007)

للعلم انا مهندس ميكانيكا ولكن أعمل رئيس قسم الالكتروميكانيكا فى احد المكاتب الستشاريه بالسعوديه
وعند طلب ذلك من مهندسى الكهرباء طلبوا منى المساعدة ان كنت قادر على توفير اى معلومات لانهم حديثى التخرج وكله بيساعد كله


----------

